# Whoohoo! Major steps forward :)



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

So since I'm new I will have to explain a lot...but here goes!

We got CC, our *known* female, from a pet store when she kept laying eggs. They didn't know what to do with her and were a little panicked. I paid her teeny ransom and brought her home. She's not a particularly friendly bird, but she likes the occasional attention session and is amiable enough. She's not mean, but she likes her space. And I'm fine with that. We have an understanding 

But about 6 months ago, her buddy, my Lovey Dove, passed away from canker. She missed him. I missed him. He was a lover and somehow, it wasn't the same without him.

So we decided to get her a boything. (Or a girlthing. We didn't care.) Eventually we found a family giving away a 'tiel for free, and we went and got "him" -- that's Sunshine. We're actually not 100% if he's a he or a she (and we don't care). He does...um, make the birdy-with-two-tails with CC, so I figure he's boy. But then again, who knows.

For a long time he was skittish. He likes people a lot more than she does, but he wasn't well understood in his first home. He was in a teeeeeny cage with not much in the way of toys, and one plain dowel perch. It was pretty boring.

So when he came here, he enjoyed his freedom. He steps up nicely and always has, but he didn't want to "hang" with you.

Until about two weeks ago.

We recently moved into a much nicer, brighter, airier apartment. Sunshine is MUCH happier and enjoys the fact that since the space is better laid out, he gets more out-time than before. 

Lately he has taken to flying directly to me, and landing on my head....my shoulders...my butt...my books....my laptop...or anything else in my general vicinity.

THAT in and of itself was a major breakthrough. I don't force him to do it (or anything else) -- it's always been my policy not to push him. Which just makes his trust that much sweeter  because he gives it willingly.

Today I took him in the shower, because his nares have been very dry and he keeps getting junk in there. I wanted to be sure it was just dust, and not some respiratory thing, so I figured a shower would be fun.

He looooved it. He has his own shower perch, so while I took my shower he stood in the water and carried on. And at the end, he was TOTALLY SOAKED (sorry, no pics, boo) and a little chilly.

So I thought, aw, heck, maybe he'll let me dry him off.

...

AND HE DID!

What!

I can't believe it. I was holding him bodily in my hands and gently toweling him dry. He didn't scream, or flap, or even bite me (much). He nibbled my fingers angrily if I got too excited...but otherwise he just cuddled up against my chest and let me dry his feathers!



He's so cute! I love how far he's come in so short a time. Just goes to show, some birds really do respond to patience and respect and space! I'm so happy that he seems so happy


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it is well worth it once they trust you  when you know you've done something to make them happy and they show it, it makes you happy


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

How rewarding for you! Patience really is key with birds. I would be so happy. Congrats.


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

He's such a cutie. Pics to come tomorrow.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww congrats, cant wait for the pics


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

That was just so wonderful to read. Here's hoping for continued progress every day.


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

Congratulations...........it's sooooo rewarding when your efforts finally make progress.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

That's wonderful news.It's great when they do things that we teach them. It's so exciting.


----------



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

mine are kinda like that... well pretty much exactly like that... but it took a year not two weeks or something like that... but congrats


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its great that he's warming up to you!! Trust well deserved!!!


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

My head is a runway:










"Here, let me fix your hair for you, Momma."










"Whatchoo doin' with that thingie?"










"Well, hellooooo."










"I don't know why they gave me this funky plastic bracelet." (I think this is supposed to be a band...I think next vet visit I'm going to have them clip it off. Also, do his feathers look like they have stress bars?? I can't tell.)










CC at the old house:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are adorable


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lovely!

I don't see stress bars but Dally is better at picking those out than I am.


----------

